# Gear case binding



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

Have a 536-881800 that has worked great...up until now. Started my snow blower and engaged the impeller/auger. The impeller sheared off both of its roll pins shot forward on the shaft, and both auger shears pins let go. The snow blower had been shut off after the last storm and stored in a heated garage. Upon investigating the impeller shaft will turn almost 360 degrees in both directions and then seems to bind up in the gear case. I have taken the gear case apart and there does not seem to be anything damaged, yet when I reassemble the unit and binding still occurs. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Dusty

Any chance you took photos of the guts of that gear case when you had it apart ?
Sure sounds like you problem is with one of those two gears having a bad tooth.

.


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

Will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

Pictures of gears attached...….any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing is jumping out at me but I would think it's something to do with the bronze gear P/N 51405MA. Hopefully someone else sees something. Are all the teeth looking the same all the way around the gear ?


.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg.


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

Didn't see any variation in the teeeth


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

how are the bearings/bushings that support these pieces? Any play in them will alther the gear mesh


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I might be looking to hard but I think I see some trauma on the gear.
If a tooth is leaned over a little .. it can cause a meshing problem with the next tooth as it will bind on top of the next tooth inline
Are you also saying the shear pins for the augers also sheared?
Did the impeller get tangled in the augers when this happened?
That could explain that half of the puzzle.









Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The edges on the middle teeth of the worm gear are damaged also. See how the outer teeth have an edge on them, with a ridge. Its worn down. And as Shovel showed, the bronze teeth appear distorted.


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

Shovel, thanks, you nailed it. I got out my eye loop to take a better look and 2 of the teeth have a slight crack at their base. Will be buying a new gear shortly.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Motor City said:


> The edges on the middle teeth of the worm gear are damaged also. See how the outer teeth have an edge on them, with a ridge. Its worn down. And as Shovel showed, the bronze teeth appear distorted.


I see some debris as well.. perhaps a small chunk of a bushing washer or similar tried to take a ride between the teeth on the gear and shaft









Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

More debris.









Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Shovel, thanks, you nailed it. I got out my eye loop to take a better look and 2 of the teeth have a slight crack at their base. Will be buying a new gear shortly.


Just now saw this..we posted a minute apart.
You are welcome...be sure to check everything else for any damage as well.. something else caused this I believe..such as a small piece of debris in the case from a washer ..bushing or similar



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Might want to have a admin change that username before the spam bots find it

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

Cleaned up everything and only found 1 issue (bearing, fl 50304) see picture below. I also observed the input shaft gear has a slight separation of the gear "blades"....again see picture, not sure if this is an issue. I am thinking of buying a couple 50304, a 50221 and 51405 reassemble and see what happens.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Cleaned up everything and only found 1 issue (bearing, fl 50304) see picture below. I also observed the input shaft gear has a slight separation of the gear "blades"....again see picture, not sure if this is an issue. I am thinking of buying a couple 50304, a 50221 and 51405 reassemble and see what happens.


Picture didn't come through.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

see pictures


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Are these pieces there and in good shape?









Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

yes, all looked good


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Did the impeller slide up enough to get tangled in the augers?
I am still trying to figure out the failure

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty1925 (Jan 26, 2020)

yes it did......when I engaged the auger the impeller went forward into the augers. I "assumed" the pins broke in the auger due to the gears binding, but that is my assumption.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> yes it did......when I engaged the auger the impeller went forward into the augers. I "assumed" the pins broke in the auger due to the gears binding, but that is my assumption.


Talk about a bad day .. lol
At least the parts are available and not too outrageously priced. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Without seeing the impeller and the inside of the impeller chute I cannot be sure, but is it possible the impeller was bound on something inside the chute, and when activated, breaking the pins. When the pins broke, the impeller traveled down on the shaft, striking the augers at which time those shear pins broke. As for the gear, I have seen worse..but it is damaged for sure as others have pointed out.


----------

